# Finished Photos of 1/48 Mercury-Redstone (MR-3)



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Attached are photos of my 1/48 Mercury-Redstone built in 1997. The assembly uses parts of two Glenco Jupiter boosters and one Revell Mercury capsule. Both kits are excellent and made project not too difficult, although alot of small modifications were required. The most modifications were made to the instrument section (i.e. black and white striped section) and the capsule itself. A key part of this project was using David Week's scale drawing set. David is one of the best space modeler's in the country, and his drawing set removed any guesswork concerning the details. I hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

more photos...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

and more photos...







Thanks
Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful job, sir!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P/Scooke123-Thanks very much for the kind words.

Merry Christmas!

Phillip1


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! :thumbsup:

Meticulous work there. Looks great.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee-Thanks very much.

Phillip1


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hats off to you! Beautifully built and expertly photographed.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

pob63-Thanks very much.

Phillip1


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Beautiful work. Great photography work too. It came out fantastic!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

daytime dave-Thanks for the compliments.

Phillip1


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

WOW! Now I want to go back and finish my Mercury Redstone conversion!

Larry


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

LGFugate-Thanks for the compliment. It is always good to see a post from another fan of NASA's 1960's manned vehicles. Be sure and post photos of yours when it is finished.

Phillip1


----------

